# 2x2 OH Competition



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 10, 2016)

This competition ends on Saturday June 18, 2016 at 12:00 A.M UTC. Here are the scrambes:

1. R U F' U2 F' R F R U'
2. R F' U R2 U' F R U' R'
3. R' F R' U2 R' F2 R F' R U'
4. F2 U2 F R' F' R' U F2 R2
5. R U' R' F R' U F' R U'


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jun 11, 2016)

Average: 13.98

1. (18.91)
2. 10.97
3. 15.20
4. (10.08)
5. 15.77

My biggest problem was actually remembering the algs


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 11, 2016)

(16.67), (7.39), 15.17, 7.39, 12.30 = 11.62 average

Fun challenge.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 11, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> (16.67), (7.39), 15.17, 7.39, 12.30 = 11.62 average
> 
> Fun challenge.


Thanks!


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 11, 2016)

I decided to do it

10.36, 13.00, (19.64), 11.44, (8.30) = 11.60


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jun 11, 2016)

Dangit, you guys are too good ;-;


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 11, 2016)

Wow! The 2 events that I quit have merged together! I might as well do it haha

avg of 5: 5.208

Time List:
5.694, 4.303, (7.236), 5.626, (3.900)


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 11, 2016)

Fun idea
Avg of 5: 4.775
(6.151), (3.344), 5.074, 5.887, 3.365


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 11, 2016)

Ao5: 6.14
(7.44)
5.65
7.27
5.49
(4.15)
Not bad, considering I've never done this before.


----------



## thecuber3 (Jun 11, 2016)

(26.78)
7.40
17.91
8.98
(6.85)
ao5= 11.43

Cool challenge


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 12, 2016)

Times:
Ao5: 9.55
11.59, (6.71), 8.71, (12.31), 8.33.

Could've been better, but still decent!


----------



## asacuber (Jun 12, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-12
avg of 5: 8.24

Time List:
1. 8.09 R U F' U2 F' R F R U' 
2. (5.70) R F' U R2 U' F R U' R' 
3. 10.16 R' F R' U2 R' F2 R F' R U' 
4. (DNF(7.85)) F2 U2 F R' F' R' U F2 R2 
5. 6.45 R U' R' F R' U F' R U'

in the 4th solve it fell onto my lap, so is it a dnf? (im assuming it is)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 12, 2016)

Average: 9.62

1. 7.81
2. 12.86
3. 12.25
4. 8.38
5. 8.26

Interesting chalenge... Not an ao12?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 18, 2016)

The Results are in!

#10 - IAmEpic2004 with a 13.98 average
#9 - DGCubes with an 11.62 average
#8 - TheRubiksCombo with an 11.60 average
#7 - thecuber3 with an 11.43 average
#6 - GenTheThief with a 9.62 average
#5 - FastCubeMaster with a 9.55 average
#4 - asacuber with an 8.24 average
*#3 - Hssandwich with a 6.14 average
#2 - PenguinsDontFly with a 5.20
#1 - WACWCA with an 4.77

Congrats to all of the winners!*


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jun 18, 2016)

Last 
Oh well, could've seen that one coming


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 19, 2016)

Round 2?


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 19, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Round 2?


soon


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 19, 2016)

Round 2!
1. F' U2 R2 F R F R2 U2 F U'
2. U F2 R F' U R2 U' F U'
3. U R' U F' R' U R' F R2
4. U' F2 U' F R2 F R F' U'
5. R2 U2 F2 U' R U2 F' U R2 U'
Ends Sunday, June 26th, 2016 at 12:00 P.M. EST


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 19, 2016)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> Round 2!
> 1. F' U2 R2 F R F R2 U2 F U'
> 2. U F2 R F' U R2 U' F U'
> 3. U R' U F' R' U R' F R2
> ...


5.801


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jun 19, 2016)

Welp, hopefully not last this time 

Average: 13.464

1. 14.787
2. (10.946)
3. 11.842
4. (17.492)
5. 13.763

I should just give up XD


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 22, 2016)

6.25
6.36
(8.222)
6.49
(5.74)
Average: *6.36*


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 23, 2016)

Ao5: 9.74

1. (11.05)
2. 8.86
3. 10.67
4. 9.66
5. (7.90)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 26, 2016)

(28.16), (9.32), 10.97, 11.58, 13.16 = 11.91

That was so bad I almost didn't post it


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 26, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-26
avg of 5: 5.686

Time List:
1. (6.281) F' U2 R2 F R F R2 U2 F U'
2. 5.217 U F2 R F' U R2 U' F U'
3. 5.980 U R' U F' R' U R' F R2
4. 5.861 U' F2 U' F R2 F R F' U'
5. (4.104) R2 U2 F2 U' R U2 F' U R2 U'


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 27, 2016)

So this thread died, so here's Round 3!!
It ends September 3, 2016 at 8:00 UTC-6:00 (CST)
I'd like to know what cube and method you're using.
1. R U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' R U'
2. U2 R' F R' F U F' R' F U'
3. F' U2 R' U R U' F2 U R2
4. U' R2 F U' R' U F' R2 F2
5. R F' R2 U R2 U' F R2 F U2


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 27, 2016)

Cube: YJ YuPo
Method: Ortega/CLL

1. 6.88 //Easy CLL, bad for 2OH
2. 12.71
3. (14.73)
4. (5.02) // Cancelled into an Anti-CLL
5. 8.53
Average: 9.37


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Avg: 6.30
1. 4.53
2. 9.91 (dropped cube)
3. 6.16
4. 7.77
5. 4.96


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 27, 2016)

9.95
DNF
12.47
9.05
17.55
= bad


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 27, 2016)

(3.80)
6.98
(9.41)
5.69
6.60

* Average: 6.42 *


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 30, 2016)

MoYu Tangpo, Cos my Dayan is dead
CLL

1. 6.09
2. 9.62
3. 6.86
4. 8.60
5. 16.12

*Ao5: 8.36*


----------



## AcidicCuber (Sep 27, 2016)

That was bad. I usually average low 10s lol.
(13.77), 11.59, 12.89, 10.89, (8.14) = 11.79 Ao5


----------



## big_moe5 (Dec 8, 2016)

14.26, (12.04), (18.06), 13.63, 13.12 = 14.22


----------

